# Chiêm ngưỡng 6 xu hướng nail đẹp 2018 khiến chị em mê mẩn tâm hồn



## thuypham (14/6/18)

Đến mùa làm đẹp mà các chị em vẫn chưa chọn được cho mình kiểu móng tay ưng ý, vậy thì hãy cùng chuyên mục làm đẹp tham khảo những cách vẽ móng tay đơn giản nhất mà vẫn đảm bảo xinh lung linh này nhé!

Sơn móng tay dần trở thành là xu hướng làm đẹp hiện nay cho các chị em yêu thích phong cách vẽ nail nghệ thuật. Các kiểu sơn móng tay đẹp đang được các nàng "săn lùng" trên mọi trang tìm kiếm. Hiểu được tâm lý đó, hôm nay chuyên mục làm đẹp xin "đề cử" cho bạn tổng hợp những kiểu móng tay đẹp dẫn đầu xu hướng 2018.

*1. Màu đơn giản dị*
Dành cho những cô nàng yêu thích sự tối giản, nhẹ nhàng thì những mẫu sơn móng sau chắc chắn sẽ làm vừa lòng các nàng ấy. Chỉ với một màu sơn duy nhất, nhưng nếu biết cách sáng tạo thì các chị em cũng thừa sức làm mới đôi bàn tay của mình đó.

_

_
_Những kiểu màu đơn này thoạt nhìn có vẻ chẳng thu hút nhưng đây là phong cách luôn đứng hàng Top trong bảng tổng hợp kiểu móng tay đẹp các năm._

_

_
_Các nàng cũng có thể sáng tạo, làm mới nó bằng chút nhũ, chút sơn bóng cho vẻ ngoài lóng lánh, lung linh thêm tẹo nào._
​*2. Mẫu hoa nữ tính*
Nếu các nàng lại thấy việc sơn một màu cho móng tay là quá sức đơn điệu vậy thì vẽ thêm vài đoá hoa nhỏ lên đó thì sao nhỉ?

_

_
_Nhẹ nhàng, nữ tính lại không hề nhàm chán, phải chăng đây là hoạ tiết mà các chị em đang cần?_

_

_
_Hay chút tông đen huyền bí, lại vô cùng nổi bật mà vẫn không giảm đi vẻ dịu dàng, nữ tính._
​*3. Hoạ tiết độc lạ*
Chán với những hình ảnh bình thường, đại trà, các chị em lại muốn tìm cho mình những hoạ tiết phải độc lạ, nổi bật một chút để bắt mắt hơn. Nếu vậy những hoạ tiết dưới đây sẽ giúp đôi tay các nàng thu hút không ít ánh nhìn của những người xung quanh đấy!

_

_
_Hình ảnh này chắc hẳn là ý tưởng tuyệt vời cho mùa noel trong năm này rồi._

_

_
_Hoặc các nàng có thể tự sáng tạo kiểu vẽ móng tay bằng vài thủ thuật như trong hình._
​*4. Hình thú trẻ trung*
Vẽ hoạ tiết móng tay hình thú nghe có vẻ hơi trẻ con, nhưng đó thực sự là những hình thù đáng yêu. Đề cử này chính là dành riêng cho những nàng thích làm trẻ hoá bản thân, muốn mình dễ thương một chút và tinh nghịch hơn trong cái nhìn của người đối diện.

_

_
_Bằng vài động tác nhỏ, các nàng đã có ngay đôi bàn tay xinh xắn, đáng yêu nhường này._

_

_
_Hoạ tiết hình thú nên được xếp vào những cách vẽ móng tay đơn giản nhất rồi ấy!_
​*5. Ombre cá tính*
Còn về phần những cô nàng cá tính thì sao nhỉ? Ombre chắc sẽ là sự lựa chọn tiếp theo cho các nàng sau việc vẽ hoạ tiết độc lạ đấy. Với phong cách sơn móng đậm màu dần, kiểu vẽ móng đang là xu hướng làm đẹp gây bão trong những ngày qua đấy nhé!

_

_
_Kiểu Ombre đỏ đen như này mà trông cách sơn móng tay đơn giản vẫn đẹp, quyến rũ thật nhỉ?_

_

_
_Hoặc nhẹ nhàng hơn thì ta chọn màu hồng rồi kết hợp phong cách lan toả dần cũng được nè._
​*6. Đính cườm sang chảnh*
Cuối cùng, có một kiểu vô cùng hợp với hội chị em "thần thái", đó là đính hạt lên móng tay. Có lẽ kiểu làm đẹp này không còn quá xa lạ với các nàng nữa, mặc dù nghe có vẻ hơi "sến" thế nhưng nếu biết cách sáng tạo thì đôi tay của nàng chắc chắn sẽ là điểm thu hút bậc nhất luôn ấy!
_



_
_Không quá rườm rà hay loè loạt như những kiểu đính hạt mà các nàng hay thấy..._

_



_
_...vậy mà cũng đủ cho các chị em tôn lên nét quý phái, sang trọng của bản thân mình rồi._
https://eva.vn/lam-dep/day-la-nhung...-nhat-2018-chi-em-dung-bo-qua-c58a355133.html​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

